# à bientôt de vos nouvelles



## maellita

Bonjour,

Je lis souvent cette expression, "à bientôt de vos nouvelles" en fin de mail. J'en comprends le sens (= "au plaisir / dans l'attente de vous lire"...) mais la structure me semble étrange, je voudrais savoir si elle est grammaticalement correcte. 
Je la trouve très moche  mais si on me répond qu'elle est correcte j'arrêterai de la critiquer .

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Stéphane89

Je ne saurais dire si cette phrase est correcte grammaticalement, mais elle me paraît bizarre. En tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais rencontrée et si c'était le cas elle me laisserait aussi perplexe que vous...


----------



## xavierG

Je n'ai jamais lu ou entendu cette phrase. Cela ne se dit pas "à bientôt + quelque chose". Cela s'utilise tout seul je pense. Peut-être confondez-vous avec "Ah, bientôt de vos nouvelles". Mais cela m'étonnerait.
Sinon, on peut dire "A bientôt. En espérant avoir de vos nouvelles rapidement" par exemple.


----------



## maellita

Non non c'est bien "à bientôt de vos nouvelles" que j'ai lu, d'ailleurs si vous cherchez l'expression sur internet, vous verrez que beaucoup de gens l'emploient... D'où mon doute: est-ce correct ou non???


----------



## Xence

En tout cas, sur google elle affiche quelque 700 résultats. Ce qui prouve au moins deux choses:
1. Elle n'est pas si répandue que ça.
2. Elle existe néanmoins.

Serait-ce une mode passagère ou une nouvelle tendance qui risque de se confirmer par l'usage?


----------



## xavierG

Effectivement. Est-ce que quelqu'un qui l'utilise pourrait nous en dire plus? Je trouve avec le recul cette expression assez sympathique en fait. Elle a le mérite d'être concise.


----------



## maellita

On trouve également "à bientôt de vous lire", "à bientôt de faire votre connaissance", "à bientôt de vous rencontrer", etc. 
Quelqu'un sur le forum saurait-il nous dire si ces expressions sont correctes? Elles semblent se répandre sur la toile assez rapidement...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je ne trouve pas pour le moment d'explication, mais c'est une formule courante,un peu désuète, je crois, qui était utilisé comme formule de politesse en conclusion d'une correspondance (équivalente à peu près à "je suis impatient(e) de recevoir de vos nouvelles").


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

L'expression que je connaissais est "A bientôt d'avoir de vos nouvelles" ou "A bientôt de recevoir de vos nouvelles". En serait-ce une forme abrégée ?


----------



## maellita

Je ne sais pas si c'est une forme abrégée de cette expression, Lacuzon, mais de toute façon la question reste la même: est-ce que la forme "à bientôt de", suivie ou non d'un infinitif, est correcte??? Mystère!


----------



## CABEZOTA

À mon avis, non, car, si on prend d'autres exemples pour voir comment l'expression fonctionne, on voit que la construction en elle-même est en principe intransitive : à + adverbe de temps (à demain, à plus tard, à un de ces jours, à la prochaine fois)... Or, personne ne dirait "À la prochaine fois _de vous revoir_", "À un de ces jours _de vous retrouver_", "À demain _de prendre un café_", etc. Toutes ces constructions sont ressenties comme incorrectes, ce qui me fait penser que "bientôt" ne devrait pas faire exception... 

Cela ressemble beaucoup à une forme elliptique: je comprends "à bientôt de vous lire" comme "Au [plaisir de] bientôt vous lire", qui là, correspondrait à une forme attestée, et transitive: "Au plaisir de..." = "j'attends impatiemment le plaisir de..."

En tout cas, les dictionnaires que j'ai consultés (notamment le Trésor) donnent "à bientôt!" comme locution interjective, et n'indiquent pas de construction transitive possible... À noter que, d'après les mêmes dictionnaires, "à très bientôt" est d'une langue relâchée...


----------



## xavierG

Dans ces cas là, de toute manière, c'est l'usage, pour moi, qui prévaut. "À très bientôt" est très très courant.


----------



## Calamitintin

Est-ce que ce n'est pas simplement un compactage de "à bientôt" et "J'attends (bientôt) de vos nouvelles" ? 
Mais ça me semble curieux aussi.


----------



## xavierG

Oui je pense que c'est le cas aussi. Certaines personnes ont dû en avoir marre de devoir faire deux phrases donc ils les ont compactées en une phrase et je trouve c'est pas si bête .


----------



## Xence

C'est ce à quoi j'avais pensé aussi, c'est à dire que la structure de cette formule ne serait pas [_à bientôt de + vos nouvelles_], mais [_à bientôt + de vos nouvelles_]. D'autant que le Trésor atteste justement un vieil emploi allant dans ce sens, en citant une correspondance de Hugo se terminant par: _"... je me dépêche de fermer cette lettre. *À* *bientôt *une plus longue_."


----------



## Titiagirl555

Bonjour,

Ma collègue utilise cette expression désuète tout le temps, d'où ma présence sur ce site... je n'en connais pas l'origine, mais la formulation me gène aussi, je le trouve aussi très moche...





maellita said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je lis souvent cette expression, "à bientôt de vos nouvelles" en fin de mail. J'en comprends le sens (= "au plaisir / dans l'attente de vous lire"...) mais la structure me semble étrange, je voudrais savoir si elle est grammaticalement correcte.
> Je la trouve très moche  mais si on me répond qu'elle est correcte j'arrêterai de la critiquer .
> 
> Merci d'avance!


----------



## syerva

salut à tous,

franchement je n'ai jamais rencontré cette expression, je ne l'ai jamais entendue non plus en France, même dans le langage courant qu'on utilise entre copains, ni sur MSN, ni dans un SMS

Pour ma part c'est grammaticalement faux. Ça ne se dit pas, emcore moins dans un environnment professionnel.


----------



## PatriceD

En tant qu'utilisateur de la formule, je dirais qu'elle signifie "Je te dis à bientôt et je te rappelle que je suis dans l'attente de tes nouvelles", en abrégé. En somme, c'est une relance qui se veut légère...

A bientôt de vous lire !


----------



## syerva

ah ok !!!
Merci je viens d'apprendre quelque chose.
Mais j'insiste pour le professionnel : IL VAUT MIEUX EVITER.
ciao


----------



## itka

Je suis bien étonnée de lire que la plupart d'entre vous ne connaissent pas cette formule !  Elle est banale et très courante. 
Correcte ? Je ne sais pas. C'est une tournure familière qu'on emploie très souvent pour terminer une lettre à des amis proches, à de la famille. Elle est à proscrire totalement dans la correspondance commerciale, mais tout à fait acceptable dans un contexte familier.
Le seul "reproche" qu'on puisse lui faire : elle est de moins en moins employée, maintenant qu'on se téléphone ou qu'on s'envoie des emails et des sms. Résultat : les jeunes ne savent même plus qu'elle existe !


----------



## putakli

Je suis d'accord avec Itka. J'ai l'impression d'avoir lu cette formule des milliers de fois et entendue encore plus souvent. Elle ne se fait pas remarquer, contrairement à "Au plaiisir de vous lire" qui sent l'affectation. Elle ne me parait pas réservée à un usage familier: elle me parait presque s'imposer quand on s'adresse à un malade. Je l'emploie couramment.


----------



## Nanon

Désolée pour cette petite dissonance, cependant, bien que j'aie parfois vu ou entendu cette formule, je ne l'utilise jamais. Elle me semble appartenir à un style un tant soit peu télégraphique ou "compacté" comme il est dit plus haut. L'usage semble toutefois plus ancien que le télégraphe... mais l'ancienneté est-elle un gage de correction ? 

Bref, pour dire la même chose, j'emploie plutôt : _"À bientôt", "Écris-moi", "Dis-moi comment ça va", "Vous remerciant par avance de bien vouloir donner suite à la présente"..._ ou toute autre formule ayant le même sens, selon le cas !


----------



## Exploser

Pour ma part, je l'emploie fréquemment, je ne la trouve pas moche, bien au contraire, elle me semble d'un registre de langage assez bon, tout en restant assez légère, pas trop affectée. Bref, à utiliser quand on veut bien s'exprimer mais sans non plus en faire trop.
Les copains, j'écris « à+ ». Les oncles, tantes, à qui je dois faire montre d'un certain respect, mais de qui je suis en même temps quand même assez proche, j'écris « à bientôt de vos nouvelles ». C'est quand même un peu plus évolué que « à+ ». Sans être trop pompeux.


----------



## Ostaire

_Pour ma part, je l'emploie fréquemment, je ne la trouve pas moche, bien au contraire, elle me semble d'un registre de langage assez bon, tout en restant assez légère, pas trop affectée_

Exactement mon opinion.

Quant à son origine : de même que "au revoir" (formulation grammaticalement peu correcte, vous en conviendrez) pourrait être une contraction de "Au [plaisir de vous] revoir", je comprends "à bientôt de vos nouvelles" comme un compactage de "à/au [plaisir d'avoir/de lire/recevoir] bientôt de vos nouvelles".


----------



## mdouny16

Perso, 
J'avais une prof de français géniale avec qui j'ai un peu correspondu après le lycée et elle me répondait souvent à la fin de ses lettres: 
"A bientôt te lire pour partager l'enthousiasme!"
Etant elle-même une passionnée de bouquins et de français, je suppose que c'est une trouvaille soit argotique, soit rarement employée. Mais je ne sais pas s'il elle est grammaticalement correcte, je pense...


----------

